# BMW Group introduced its new design team



## acoste (Nov 27, 2011)

Jozef Kaban designed the Bugatti Veyron so looking forward to it! :thumbup:


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

So he got fired because Mercedes-Benz is doing a better job? Well considering Mercedes gets 1st or 2nd place on F1 every single time for the past few years they have a better understanding of how vehicle performance should be? I mean they took Michael Schumacher in for better understanding and used him for development. They may have a better insight on how a vehicle should look and feel when driving when having all those assets? Maybe testing and tuning all the time on the Nurburgring isn't enough. Even Ford GT and Porsche smoked the M6 GTs in the Rolex 24H on fastest laps. I don't think it's really that it was his fault but the fault of everything else not being taken into consideration that has been from the competition.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

Still though, Karim Habib joined in 2012. The New Technical Update engine for the 50i came in 2013+. I assume if it wasn't for him the N63TU would have never existed. The new 50i N63TU is far superior but not many people know this secret otherwise the depreciation rate wouldn't have been so massive. The prices got magnetically pulled due to the N63s being so unreliable. Look up N63 CCP on the internet.


----------

